# Maxwell on Windows 10 DX level 11.2?



## abundantcores (Sep 5, 2015)

Should this not be DX12?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 5, 2015)

No, I don't believe so, as GPU-z displays the hardware level of the card.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 5, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> No, I don't believe so, as GPU-z displays the hardware level of the card.


So Maxwell has feature level DX12 support but not hardware?


----------



## abundantcores (Sep 5, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> No, I don't believe so, as GPU-z displays the hardware level of the card.




Surly that is DX12?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 5, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> So Maxwell has feature level DX12 support but not hardware?



Remember, Maxwell is an 11.2 level hardware. Nvidia states that drivers allow it some DX12 support.

Surely @W1zzard can give a more definitive answer, since it is his program.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 5, 2015)

abundantcores said:


> Surly that is DX12?



I think Maxwell only has feature level dx12 support.


----------



## abundantcores (Sep 5, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Remember, Maxwell is an 11.2 level hardware. Nvidia states that drivers allow it some DX12 support.
> 
> Surely @W1zzard can give a more definitive answer, since it is his program.




I'd pay to see that conversation between W1zzard and Nvidia.

With the utmost respect to W1zzard i can see that argument getting a little heated


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 5, 2015)

abundantcores said:


> I'd pay to see that conversation between W1zzard and Nvidia.
> 
> With the utmost respect to W1zzard i can see that argument getting a little heated



I'm not sure there would be an argument. Nvidia have stated that Maxwells are not full DX12 hardware, and there have been several lengthy threads about AMD being more immediately prepared for DX12 because a good deal of their lineup is DX12 ready, wheras Maxwell and older are merely DX12 compliant.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 5, 2015)

it should also say the ram is 3.5gb+0.5 but that would ruffle feathers at nv hq too xD


----------



## abundantcores (Sep 5, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm not sure there would be an argument. Nvidia have stated that Maxwells are not full DX12 hardware, and there have been several lengthy threads about AMD being more immediately prepared for DX12 because a good deal of their lineup is DX12 ready, wheras Maxwell and older are merely DX12 compliant.




You wouldn't think it with all the PR Nvidia have been knocking out about DX12 since about 2 weeks after Mantle.

W1zzard, please clarify


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 5, 2015)

There may be only a few features not available in DX12 games with Maxwells, so by and large you'll still be getting DX12.

Pascal will be the first fully DX12 ready hardware from Nvidia.  

Remember, Nvidia chose to make their GPU's the best they could be at DX11, while AMD, with not as frequent of a product release, chose to plan for the future.  My personal opinion is Nvidia gambled (correctly) that there would not be many DX12 games out before Pascal.


----------



## Naki (Sep 6, 2015)

AMD Radeons do not have 100% DX12 compliance either.


----------



## NC37 (Sep 6, 2015)

Read a lengthy article over at WCCF the other day. Basically it boils down to, AMD's are better with performance for DX12 while nVidia has a few extra effect capabilities. Hence 12.0 vs 12.1 cept AMD having T3 support while nVidia only has T2 at best. Remember, AMD was ahead of time due to Mantle. They wanted those performance improvements so they built for it. nVidia just tuned DX11 more. 

Either way you look at it, neither are truly DX12.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 7, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Remember, Maxwell is an 11.2 level hardware. Nvidia states that drivers allow it some DX12 support.
> 
> Surely @W1zzard can give a more definitive answer, since it is his program.



It actually reaches DirectX 12.1.

This is a GPU-Z bug.  I'm a beta tester and there have been discussions about how to handle DX12.  That's all I can say without giving away any uber-secrets (I wish we had some).



> Either way you look at it, neither are truly DX12.



Technically, they are.  Even Fermi is.  What they aren't is in support of all the optional features.


----------



## qubit (Sep 7, 2015)

That's hardware support for DX11.2. The driver will support some DX12 features in software.

No graphics card currently supports the full DX12 featureset in hardware. That will come with the next generation of GPUs from NVIDIA and AMD.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 7, 2015)

abundantcores said:


> Should this not be DX12?



Soon™

Bare in mind AMD and NVidia support different subsets of DX12, so you've gotta display that information without confusing people (not everyone who uses GPU-Z is a w1zzard)


----------



## Borc (Sep 13, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Remember, Maxwell is an 11.2 level hardware. Nvidia states that drivers allow it some DX12 support.
> 
> Surely @W1zzard can give a more definitive answer, since it is his program.




Maxwell support DX12 @FL_12_1 in hardware. 


There is no FL11_2 by the way. GPUz is wrong in some cases, for example Skylake is still not supported yet.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 13, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> There may be only a few features not available in DX12 games with Maxwells, so by and large you'll still be getting DX12.
> 
> Pascal will be the first fully DX12 ready hardware from Nvidia.
> 
> Remember, Nvidia chose to make their GPU's the best they could be at DX11, while AMD, with not as frequent of a product release, chose to plan for the future.  My personal opinion is Nvidia gambled (correctly) that there would not be many DX12 games out before Pascal.



Thing is everyone who got a nvidia card and wants to use DX12 will have to buy yet another card to get it fully.


----------



## jahramika (Oct 2, 2015)

No GPU-z reports it correctly AMD passes DX12 Hardware requirements and Nvidia does not.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 2, 2015)

jahramika said:


> No GPU-z reports it correctly AMD passes DX12 Hardware requirements and Nvidia does not.



Actually, that's pretty much completely false.  AMD reaches a lower feature level than maxwell 2 (9xx series), (12_0) but supports async compute.  Maxwell2 reaches 12_1 but doesn't do a good job (or even adequate job really) at async compute, it's emulated.

Regardless, no one supports the whole gamut, but ALL OF THEM support the baseline.  GPU-Z does not support displaying even the baseline however.


----------



## jahramika (Oct 2, 2015)

Yawn I can see next year Nvidia saying get your DX12, HMB Memory & Freesync its only $1000. Keep on buying those Nvidia cards because they support DX12!


----------



## jahramika (Oct 2, 2015)

The truth will set you free


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 2, 2015)

I owned AMD earlier this year, everyone on the forum knows this.  What I stated is simple, verifiable fact.  Quit being a fanboy.


----------



## Jeff Stokes (Oct 21, 2015)

I see this is a little old, but yeah...  

https://itandtechnology.wordpress.c...pute-amd-nvidia-and-dx12-what-we-know-so-far/
http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/2...he-singularity-amd-and-nvidia-go-head-to-head


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 21, 2015)

Jeff Stokes said:


> I see this is a little old, but yeah...
> 
> https://itandtechnology.wordpress.c...pute-amd-nvidia-and-dx12-what-we-know-so-far/
> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/2...he-singularity-amd-and-nvidia-go-head-to-head



Why link outdated, already oft quoted news items?  Thing is, since the AoS benches for DX12 surfaced both AMD and Nvidia have released updated drivers. 
I think Computerbase(?) have since rerun and hey, 980ti beats Fury X at both 1440p and 4k. 

These issues have been flogged to death in these forums and almost all early items have been linked already. 
Moving forward it's unhelpful to link items (in the 2nd link) 2 months old and since outdated by newer drivers.

As has been stated anyway, neither AMD nor Nvidia have full feature support for or DX12 in current hardware.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2015)

If you run DXDIAG it will show DX12


----------



## Jeff Stokes (Oct 21, 2015)

ok


----------



## Jeff Stokes (Oct 22, 2015)

My point isn't DX12, it's async-compute missing. But whatever. Enjoy.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 22, 2015)

Jetster said:


> If you run DXDIAG it will show DX12


This.


rtwjunkie said:


> Surely @W1zzard can give a more definitive answer, since it is his program.


W1zz gave an answer a little while ago. I think it still holds true as of this post:


W1zzard said:


> GPU-Z has no DirectX 12 support yet. Your card is fine


----------



## Naki (Oct 23, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> This.
> 
> W1zz gave an answer a little while ago. I think it still holds true as of this post:


Um, NO. Latest GPU-Z test version already supports DX12. You can ask to get included in the private test.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2015)

Jeff Stokes said:


> My point isn't DX12, it's async-compute missing. But whatever. Enjoy.


Maxwell understands the async commands but, behind the scenes, it isn't implemented very well.

I'm not involved in the private tests but on Windows 10/Server 2016, I would suggest always displaying DirectX 12 (or whatever is read from the registry) and then put the Direct3D feature level in parenthesis: 12_1, 12_0, 11_1, 11_0, 10_1, 10_0, 9_3, 9_2, or 9_1.  Maxwell would appear as DirectX 12 (12_1).  Direct3D 9_1 is aka 9.0a, 9_2 is aka 9.0b, 9_3 is aka 9.0c.


----------



## Naki (Oct 23, 2015)

GPU-Z is not reading this from Registry! A GPU with DX12 on a Windows OS that has only 10 or 11 DX will still show as DX12. If you do not like this, you can suggest a change.

Also, I think the kind of feature level display has a separate thread, here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-and-directx-12.214690/
If you did not vote, you can express your opinion there.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 23, 2015)

Naki said:


> Um, NO. Latest GPU-Z test version already supports DX12. You can ask to get included in the private test.


Latest version is not the same thing as a private test. Current version is 0.8.5 which *does not support DX12* which was the version that was out when @W1zzard made that post. So no, it's not supported yet.


----------



## Naki (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh well, OK then.  OK, since then things changed a bit. It may not be official, but it exists.


----------

